# Ireland . Paramedic dies after fall from ambulance..



## Vonny (Jun 3, 2010)

Ireland . Paramedic dies after fall from ambulance..
http://www.independent.ie/breaking-news/national-news/paramedic-dies-in-ambulance-fall-2207096.html


----------



## Vonny (Jun 3, 2010)

Garda is Irish Police 
HSE is Healt Service Executive which governs all health care in Ireland.


----------



## Vonny (Jun 3, 2010)

thats Health Service Executive


----------



## Melclin (Jun 4, 2010)

*Sad*

The garda I'm familiar with....bunch of langers ;-) ( i hope i remembered that correctly).


----------



## Vonny (Jun 4, 2010)

Yup! Langers would be a good word..


----------



## Fox (Jun 4, 2010)

Didn't they say he had a heart attack in another article? Wonder what happened?


----------



## medic 112 (Jun 4, 2010)

Very sad, My thoughts are with his family and co-workers.
It's like Chinese whispers over here. I'm hearing loads of different story's!   
Not to sure how it happened, but it does go to show how important safety is. 

Think about it, how many of us would go on a job and *not* have a belt on us. Sure some times you just cant, given the Pt. condition!


----------



## emt_irl (Jun 5, 2010)

very sad news, although the rumor mills are running overtime.
thoughts are with his family and co workers


----------



## Scout (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.independent.ie/national-...ago-of-dangerous-ambulance-doors-2208995.html


----------



## emt_irl (Jun 7, 2010)

Scout said:


> http://www.independent.ie/national-...ago-of-dangerous-ambulance-doors-2208995.html



that along with faulty electrics, spontanious combustion and bad breaks, you may get out worse then when you were put in


----------

